
Ask HN: Is Lighttable dead? - amalantony06
The last commit on Github was was almost a year ago and their last blog post was in Jan 2017.<p>What is a good alternative to Lighttable for Clojure development, aside from Vim and Emacs?
======
gw
I'm making a clojure editor with an instaREPL. It runs by embedding it in your
project as a dependency rather than a separate application. Not hugely
featureful but it might fit your needs:

[https://sekao.net/nightlight/](https://sekao.net/nightlight/)

------
kimi
IntelliJ Idea + Cursive.

